# Top 5 Skylines of the Southern Hemisphere



## Aireos

My top five:

*1 *- Sydney.
*2* - Melbourne.
*3 - Johannesburg.*
*4 *- Santiago.
*5 *- Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Cazale

*1-Santiago *
2-Sidney
3-Johannesburg
4-Buenos Aires
5-Sao Paulo

*Santiago*


----------



## the spliff fairy

Hey we're forgetting JAKARTA - 13 buildings over 200m at the mo'.


----------



## gabo79

Santiago looks nice


----------



## JmB & Co.

Buenos Aires better


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Buenos Aires, Argentina


by WTC









1

2

3

4

5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13
by BicentenarioARG








14
by Larry


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Let's not forget... *Top 5 Skylines of the Southern Hemisphere*.

I think Buenos Ares is well and truly overrepresented in this thread. We all know what it looks like, you guys put pictures of the joint everywhere. Just stick to 1 picture of 5 separate (hence a top 5) cities. Thank you...


----------



## pierolol

^^ +1


----------



## SeriaLK

1. Sydney
2. Melbourne
3. Santiago
4. Gold Coast
5. Buenos Aires
.
6. Auckland


----------



## melbstud

Sydney
Melbourne
Brisbane
Santiago
Auckland


----------



## city_thing

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Let's not forget... *Top 5 Skylines of the Southern Hemisphere*.
> 
> I think Buenos Ares is well and truly overrepresented in this thread. We all know what it looks like, you guys put pictures of the joint everywhere. Just stick to 1 picture of 5 separate (hence a top 5) cities. Thank you...


lol, yeah there's no need to keep spamming if you've already posted pictures or have voted.

Anyway...

1) Melbourne!


























2) Sydney.


































3) The Gold Coast










4) Buenos Aires.

5)Wellington, the Kiwi capital.


----------



## viníciusMS

1 - São Paulo
2 - Sydney
3 - Rio de Janeiro
4 - Buenos Aires
5 - Santiago


----------



## I(L)WTC

1-Sydney
2-Bs As
3-Santiago
4-Jonhanesburgo
5-Melbourne


----------



## Ian

I don't now, can't decide... 

Just random thoughts:

Rio has the best downtown skyline in South America.
Santiago has a clean and tidy skyline and the mountains are a plus.
Sydney one is just beautiful and very iconic.
Buenos Aires and Sao Paulo have the massiveness factor although i think BA is way more beautiful.
Gold coast is the best skyline of any beach in the world

I would like to see a bit more of Melbourne and South African cities :cheers:


----------



## tj_alan90alan

SeriaLK said:


> 1. Sydney
> 2. Melbourne
> 3. Santiago
> 4. Gold Coast
> 5. Buenos Aires
> .
> 6. Auckland


are u nuts? .. santiago better than gold coast, buenos aires and auckland? :nuts:


----------



## Ian

Well alan, that's the idea of the thread... everyone have different opinions!!!! :nuts:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Here's a nice picture of Melbourne for you.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo

Wooow Sydney and Melbourne are my favorite and most people agree hehehhehe
Excellent views from air and not only that but both cities are breathtaking!


----------



## Javier

tj_alan90alan said:


> are u nuts? .. santiago better than gold coast, buenos aires and auckland? :nuts:


Man this is about subjective preferences, why go so biased?



Ian said:


> Well alan, that's the idea of the thread... everyone have different opinions!!!! :nuts:


+2 Indeed!


----------



## Javier

Cazale said:


> *1-Santiago *
> 2-Sidney
> 3-Johannesburg
> 4-Buenos Aires
> 5-Sao Paulo
> 
> *Santiago*


Y mi crédito por la foto Cazale, o se tomó sola?


----------



## im_from_zw038

i just love MELBOURNE


----------



## tj_alan90alan

Javier said:


> Man this is about *subjective preferences*


i see.. :nuts:



to me..the best tower of the whole southern hemisphere.. i freakin' love that building. :cheers:


----------



## JmB & Co.

Eureka Tower ??
For me that tower is too provocative. Id like it if it were a little bit more elegant.

Anyway I think that Australia has by far the best skylines in all the Southern hemisphere.
In South America, Buenos Aires tops the list IMO.


----------



## Javier

tj_alan90alan said:


> i see.. :nuts:


If you're trying to imply that I am biased, you're wrong.

I have not voted yet, and maybe I wont, because I think comparisons are kinda foolish when people starts to be mean with others, I rather go watch and enjoy great pictures of all our cities. So I don't get your point buddy, I'm not biased, period. It seems you have a problem with that, take it easy man.


----------



## tj_alan90alan

Javier said:


> If you're trying to imply that I am biased, you're wrong.
> 
> I have not voted yet, and maybe I wont, because I think comparisons are kinda foolish when people starts to be mean with others, I rather go watch and enjoy great pictures of all our cities. So I don't get your point buddy, I'm not biased, period. It seems you have a problem with that, *take it easy man*.


you have to take it easy ''buddy''.. who said that u are ''biased'' ? ..

i just said ''i see'' :tongue2:



pd : yes jmb it is the eureka tower.. to me its very nicee.. and you're right.. australia has the best skyline.. its such a nice city! , congrats australia! :cheers:


----------



## ernesto_eduardo

Have shown this thread to some aussies here in texas they are bedazzled !


----------



## WiWiWi

JAKARTA INDONESIA


DJ_Archuleta said:


> *Jakarta Skyline*


From Flikr








Pic by iNs!


----------



## I(L)WTC

Buenos Aires, Puerto Madero Docklands


tj_alan90alan said:


>


----------



## fish.01

Walbanger said:


> Nice to see Perth getting some love. Mostly office towers, few apartments but more are being built. Perth problem is it is narrow CBD and focal point on the river makes for a fantastic composition of a skyline when view anywhere from the south but its rather impersonal viewed from the north during the day. It's kind of like a class or team picture with the tallest at the back but to be viewed from the the back, everyone is looking the other way.
> Still the river views are some of the best in Australia, only really rivaled by Sydney.
> 
> ....
> 
> I really love how Brisbane has come along in the last 20 years, won't be long til it has taller buildings than Perth.


Perth takes a nice picture. I assume you're joking about Brisbane sizes catching up to Perth?

Brisbane, Australia 

(first pictures - hope no rules broken)

by Christolakis, on Flickr

















by Kane, on Flickr









by Blakey3, on Flickr


----------



## pierolol

New tower in Santiago de Chile










cheers!


----------



## MelboyPete

The South American cities are pretty cool...love the mountainous backdrop of Santiago.
IMO a breathtaking natural background/setting always boosts the rating of a skyline for me.


----------



## pierolol

1-Sydney 
2-Melbourne
3-Buenos Aires
4-Gold Coast
5-Santiago de Chile


----------



## JmB & Co.

*BUENOS AIRES*
by meaburroperomerio




meaburroperomerio said:


> Buenos Aires
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## meaburroperomerio

They don´t want pics of Buenos Aires, they think that post more than one pic after you´ve already voted is "SPAM"

:weird::weird:


----------



## Mistral1

My bet:

1.- Sydney
2.- Melbourne
3.- Buenos Aires (Puerto Madero)
4.- Río de Janeiro
5.- Santiago de Chile


----------



## gabo79

The skylines Buenos Aires (Puerto Madero) is wordeful


----------



## Indictable

My top 5 for setting

1. Sydney

2. Auckland

3. Wellington

4. Gold Coast

5. Cape Town

By skyline

1. Sydney

2. Melbourne

3. Gold Coast

4. Auckland

5. Santiago


----------



## meaburroperomerio

by Leandrix SSC

*Buenos Aires, Argentina* , the pic was taken from Uruguay`s coast.


----------



## pierolol

Santiago de Chile By stencil

Scroll ---> 










Scroll --->


----------



## Mistral1

Buenos Aires taken from the Uruguayan coast is just an amazing shot!


----------



## HRLR

*São Paulo*


----------



## spiralout

spiralout said:


> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/584/4328961602782840d14eo.jpg





spiralout said:


> by Dean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All by SSC member Dean
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanmelbourne/


Melbourne


----------



## fox1

Above Sydney























source: photolibrary dreamstime ianmain striderv dexodexo bronteboy bodiesandwords [email protected] robbiea_76 andess dexodexo


----------



## fox1

Sydney and Canberra, 4 hours' drive inland









 
















 
















 
















 
















 
















 
source: leorex sebr mykreeve vitooz leswalsh crawfishcity jens jimmyharris senrabphoto chris86403 paddington62 








 


dexodexo markdanielowen


----------



## Mistral1

Australia has the best skylines by far...


----------



## jefferson2

1. Sao Paulo
2. Sydney
3. Buenos Aires
4. Melbourne
5. Jakarta


----------



## natukinha

1-sydney
2-melbourne
3-jakarta
4-sao paulo
5-buenos aires


----------



## leonardo florio

1. Sao Paulo
2. Sydney
3. Buenos Aires
4. Melbourne
5. Jakarta


----------



## James Holden

1. São Paulo
2. Sydney
3. Rio
4. Santiago
5. Belém

100000000. Buenos Aires jajajajaja


----------



## Inconfidente

My top 5 are:

1. Sydney
2. Melbourne
3. Perth 
4. Auckland
5. Buenos Aires


----------



## Inconfidente

Uptown Belo Horizonte has a nice skyline too:


















by Sarah Torres










Though I still think is not among the best of the hemisphere.


----------



## pierolol

Scroll --->










Scroll --->

santiago by flickr


----------



## xyzclone

pierolol said:


> New tower in Santiago de Chile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!


OWW
It's amazing!!:nuts:

Now, my state cap - *Rio de Janeiro*


































































01 - Rio
02 - Santiago
03 - Sydney
04 - Buenos Aires
05 - Melbourne


----------



## alex.bandeira

1- São Paulo
2- Buenos Aires 
3- Sydney
4- Rio
5- Melbourne


----------



## SVN2007

1. Sydney
2. São Paulo
3. Brisbaine
4. Rio
5. Recife


----------



## Enhander

I dunno, to compare developed with developing cities seems pointless. Oceania cities are more wealthy, thus there're more impressive skylines. It's like comparing apples and pears. :nuts:


----------



## I(L)WTC

1- Sydney








2-Buenos Aires








3-Melbourne








4-Santiago








5-Johannesburgo


----------



## theviceroy

Rio has the best skyline in brazil IMO.

My top 5

1. Sydney
2. Melbourne
3. Brisbane
4. Santiago
5. Rio de janeiro


----------



## Blue Flame

IMO
1. Sydney
2. Gold Coast
3. Melbourne
4. Buenos Aires
5. Pearth
6. Santiago
7. Aukland
8. Johannesberg
Sorry, I couldn't pick only 5.


----------



## Jack Daniel

Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4350262561/sizes/o/


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

1) Sydney
2) Rio de Janeiro
3) Santiago
4) Melbourne
5) Buenos Aires or São Paulo


----------



## FAAN

1. Sydney
2. Rio de Janeiro
3. Melbourne
4. Santiago
5. Jakarta/Auckland


----------



## CrazyForID

1. Melbourne
2. Sydney
(^^ obviously top 2, modern skyline)
3. Johannesburg
4. Gold Coast
5. Jakarta


----------



## Kiboko

1. Melbourne
2. Gold Coast
3. Sydney
4. Brisbane
5. Buenos Aires


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I'm not too familiar with southern-hemisphere skylines, but from what I've seen, I like Brisbane and Rio the most.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I'd have to say:

1. Sydney
2. Melbourne
3. Gold Coast
4. Sao Paulo
5. Brisbane


----------



## v.o.r.t.e.x

1 The Gold Coast
2 Melbourne
3 Brisbane
4 Sydney
5 Perth

well yeah only aussie, because I dont think any african or south american skyline can get closer


----------



## neves29

São Paulo
1








2








3


----------



## isaidso

*1. Melbourne* :cheers:

2. Sydney
3. Brisbane
4. Sao Paulo
5. Jakarta


----------



## Mehome

1. Sidney
2. Jakarta
3. Rio
4. Buenos Aires
5. Gold Coast

*Jakarta*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

1. Sydney









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/7425513692/sizes/h/in/photostream/


2. Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/7390819294/sizes/h/in/photostream/


3. Gold Coast









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7419063774/sizes/h/in/photostream/


4. Brisbane









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joebrosnan/7525072160/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/


5. Buenos Aires/Auckland


----------



## isaidso

Gold Coast's skyline does seem more impressive than Brisbane's. I'll have to mull that over for a bit.


----------



## fox1

From World Forums - Rate Our Skylines 



Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> The Cirque du Soleil OVO balloon flying over Brisbane by Picture This Ballooning, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Cirque du Soleil OVO balloon flying over Brisbane by Picture This Ballooning, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Cirque du Soleil OVO balloon flying over Brisbane by Picture This Ballooning, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Cirque du Soleil OVO balloon flying over Brisbane by Picture This Ballooning, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Ah my father lives down there somewhere. Hi Dad and Brisbane looks great. I'm amazed at how successful/huge Cirque de Soleil has become.


----------



## cooee_cobber

Used to be Perth.http://www.transit-port.net/Galleries/Portfolio/images/Perth Skyline.jpg


----------



## cooee_cobber

Used to be Perth. http://www.transit-port.net/Galleries/Portfolio/images/Perth Skyline.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*1- Sydney
2- Melbourne
3- Gold Coast
4- Santiago
5- Rio de Janeiro (mountains and center)*
6- Jakarta (density)
7- São Paulo
8- Brisbane
9- Perth
10- Johannesburg
11- Auckland
12- Capetown
13- Balneário Camboriu (230m, 240m, 270m towers)
14- Buenos Aires
15- Recife


----------



## FAAN

I don't know it if I can post pics of the skylines, but:

A little bit of Rio...


----------



## Rep. Riograndense

When we talk about south hemisphere bests skylines there's no answer unless the Aussie's ones, as much the quality of the buildings as the general view. New Zealand has good contenders too, but the skylines are smaller tham the Australia's ones (a normal fact as NZ has few inhabitants comparing to Australia).

Toward São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Santiago and others south american cities, we have a long way ahead. Among them, Santiago seems to be more developed, with nice towers and rich skyline with diversity. Brazilian cities have a small variety of buildings, all with same size and color. There's no criativity or planning. It's just a lot of buildings and nothing more.

Among Australia and NZ cities, i really like Melbourne skyline. Brisbane and Gold Coast share the second post, while Sydney appears 4th and Perth close the top 5.


----------



## Erran

Australian cities win on dense, well organized, and centralized skyline, small scale skyline. While by size of skyline, Jakarta is ahead followed by South American city, Sao Paulo. 



> *Combined heights of buildings in each city as of 2010*
> 
> Jakarta : 23,674 m
> Sao Paulo : 22,794 m
> Sidney : 13,933 m
> Melbourne : 9,868 m
> Rio : 8,867 m
> source


*By my personal opinion, best skyline will be:*

Sidney
Jakarta
Melbourne
Rio 
Gold Coast


----------



## saleko

*JAKARTA*



d4bs said:


> Jakarta skyline from Soetta Airport, taken on 2 Jan 2013. :cheers:
> The air was a bit clear and surprisingly we can see the skyline from Central Park to SCBD.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Spurdo said:


> Jakarta
> 
> 
> Cassablanca Street by Abdul Azis (ais), on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kuningan City by Abdul Azis (ais), on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

L.A.F.2. said:


> ^^ I think I've seen that last one before. If I remember correctly, it's only inhabited by 100,000-200,000 ( I want to say 170,000) or so people, no?


Are 108,000 inhabitants and ~515,000 in metro area (Winter, Spring and Autunm), but in summer around 1 million tourists mainly from Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay and others parts of Brazil arrive in the city. 

Currently, the city stands out for the construction of some of the tallest buildings in Brazil.


----------



## pierolol

*S A N T I A G O*​


Costanera par Rodrigo Almendras V., sur Flickr


----------



## L.A.F.2.

FAAN said:


> Are 108,000 inhabitants and ~515,000 in metro area (Winter, Spring and Autunm), but in summer around 1 million tourists mainly from Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay and others parts of Brazil arrive in the city.
> 
> Currently, the city stands out for the construction of some of the tallest buildings in Brazil.


Yeah, that's it. I saw it about 6 months ago on here, and I think you used an exact pic that I had seen before. Thanks!


----------



## musiccity

No love for South Africa?


Cape Town


Cape Town City Bowl by Celtics24, on Flickr

Durban


Durban CBD Skyline by Chris Bloom, on Flickr

Johannesburg


Lightning over Johannesburg City by Living Canvas - Mitchell Krog, on Flickr


----------



## pierolol




----------



## isaidso

1. Melbourne
2. Jakarta
3. Sydney
4. Brisbane 
5. Gold Coast


----------



## FAAN

Recife - Brasil









Sem título by stereoleo, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Fortaleza - Brazil




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarahgurgel/5943763466/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carloseduino/7523409568/


----------



## Bannor

yeah, Fortaleza and Recife has some stunning buildings. It wouldn't hurt if they were all 10 stories taller though... but I can imagine the living quality must be good there in both cities. At least if you have some money


----------



## Erran

*Jakarta*

Jakarta still lacks of density. But quality and height of the buildings are quite good. With rapid expansion (more than 200 on going highrise projects), the city's skyline will look much better in the near future. 

*Sudirman CBD*

















source









source


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/selina_nz/8467005724/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8413599751/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## musiccity

Not exactly Jakarta or the Gold Coast


But here's Harare, Zimbabwe. Not too bad considering Zimbabwe's current condition.










africa-pictures.blogspot.com


----------



## apinamies

1. Sydney
2. Melbourne
3. Jakarta
4. Santiago
5. Buenos Aires


----------



## doleron

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/selina_nz/8467005724/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8413599751/sizes/h/in/photostream/


Gold Coast... :cheers:


----------



## doleron

*Recife*

Pernambuco Arena (Confederations Cup 2013 and World Cup 2014), the background, the skyline north and south of Recife









*http://www.odebrechtarenas.com.br/sites/default/files/styles/fotos_e_videos_open/public/aap_fev2013.jpg*


----------



## Eric Offereins

Erran said:


> *Jakarta*
> 
> Jakarta still lacks of density. But quality and height of the buildings are quite good. With rapid expansion (more than 200 on going highrise projects), the city's skyline will look much better in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


Jakarta is massive. Definitely one of the best skylines of the southern hemisphere.


----------



## isaidso

Jarkarta's skyline is one to watch over the next 10 years. It could rocket all the way into the top 10 globally.


----------



## Bannor

^^ True, but as of right now it is not that impressive. It deffinately will be though. After all, isn't the population nearly 30 million there now?


----------



## isaidso

Yes something like that. I'd be surprised if Jakarta didn't become one of the world's great skyscraper cities one day.


----------



## 009

1. Sydney

2. Melbourne

3. Brisbane, Gold Coast

5. Jakarta, Santiago


----------



## deadhead262

Johanessburg, South Africa has to be one:


----------



## musiccity

I LOVE Joburg's skyline, but like I said. No love for SA here


----------



## deadhead262

Cape town, south africa is also beautiful. If you include the surrounding nature then its better than any skyline here. No good photos online, but see it yourself and you will understand.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

eh, I disagree but whatever. Both skylines are underwhelming, especially considering the population. There's far smaller cities, with significantly larger skylines, better architecture and aesthetics. It isn't a matter of 'no love for SA'


----------



## I(L)WTC

Buenos Aires 
By Maxem


Maxem said:


>


----------



## FAAN

São Paulo









Ponte Estaiada by djalonso, on Flickr 









Ponte Estaiada by djalonso, on Flickr 


Marginal Pinheiros, Jóquei Club de Sao Paulo. por Nascimento/Aviasom, no Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Johannesburg has scale, but not much height. Only 3 buildings over 150m?


----------



## deadhead262

isaidso said:


> Johannesburg has scale, but not much height. Only 3 buildings over 150m?


 Yes but it contains the tallest building(carlton center) and habitable structure(Hillbrow tower) in Africa.


----------



## Bannor

^^ But we are not only comparing it to other african cities. That time has not come yet. These days the cities in South America and Oceania has much better skylines


----------



## deadhead262

Bannor said:


> ^^ But we are not only comparing it to other african cities. That time has not come yet. These days the cities in South America and Oceania has much better skylines


 Oceania maybe, but I am not impressed by many South American cities. Not much height and they are all sprawls, and the architecture is pretty poor.


----------



## Dio Tri

for me...
1. Sydney
2. Melbourne
3. Jakarta
4. Brisbane
5. Gold Coast

then Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Buenos Aires, johanessburg, and Santiago...

Cherrs....


----------



## Bannor

deadhead262 said:


> Oceania maybe, but I am not impressed by many South American cities. Not much height and they are all sprawls, and the architecture is pretty poor.


I am sorry, but it doesn't seem like you have any clue here.

Sao Paulo alone has 198 buildings over 100 meters high.

The whole South Africa combined has only 35!
And Johannesburg just 13!



Cities like Buenos Aires, Recife, Rio, Santiago and Fortaleza all eclipse Johannesburg in this regard. Probably a few more brazilian cities too...

If you think the architecture is poor in South America, then you should look at Fortaleza: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=78970&page=10


----------



## musiccity

I don't really like the architecture of many Brazilian cities, all the buildings look so similar. I'm sure there are one or two exceptions but I've toured many Brazilian cities on Street View and the buildings are really bland. I do like Buenos Aires, Santiago, Lima, Bogota, etc. etc. though.


----------



## deadhead262

Bannor said:


> I am sorry, but it doesn't seem like you have any clue here.
> 
> Sao Paulo alone has 198 buildings over 100 meters high.
> 
> The whole South Africa combined has only 35!
> And Johannesburg just 13!
> 
> 
> 
> Cities like Buenos Aires, Recife, Rio, Santiago and Fortaleza all eclipse Johannesburg in this regard. Probably a few more brazilian cities too...
> 
> If you think the architecture is poor in South America, then you should look at Fortaleza: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=78970&page=10


The tallest building in Sao paulo is 189m, Johannesburg has the 269m Hillbrow tower, 239m sentech tower, and 223m carlton centre above that. Sao Paulo may be very dense but all the buildings seem to be about the same height resulting in a bland skyline. Also all those ugly antenna tower on top of the buildings kill it. 
The best skylines like NYC, Hong kong, chicago,ect. have variance in height. Johanessburg has more of that than Sao paulo and most South American cities.


----------



## FAAN

musiccity said:


> I don't really like the architecture of many Brazilian cities, all the buildings look so similar. I'm sure there are one or two exceptions but I've toured many Brazilian cities on Street View and the buildings are really bland. I do like Buenos Aires, Santiago, Lima, Bogota, etc. etc. though.


In Brazilian cities skyline massive areas are composed of many residential buildings.

But in most large cities there are areas with good architecture.

São Paulo: Old Downtown, Brooklyn, Vila Olímpia, Berrini
Rio de Janeiro: Downtown Rio
Brasilia: Plano Piloto
Recife: Boa Viagem
Fortaleza: Av. Iracema
Belém: Docas


----------



## musiccity

FAAN said:


> In Brazilian cities skyline massive areas are composed of many residential buildings.
> 
> But in most large cities there are areas with good architecture.
> 
> São Paulo: Old Downtown, Brooklyn, Vila Olímpia, Berrini
> Rio de Janeiro: Downtown Rio
> Brasilia: Plano Piloto
> Recife: Boa Viagem
> Fortaleza: Av. Iracema
> Belém: Docas


Oh okay, well I will go check this out kay:


----------



## isaidso

I will as well. Brazilian cities do seem to be a sea of almost identical low to mid end residential. Not my cup of tea, but I don't think that's the big draw of Brazil in the first place. For me it's the culture, beaches, food, etc.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Wasn't Bangkok in your top 10, though...?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Bannor said:


> yeah, Fortaleza and Recife has some stunning buildings. It wouldn't hurt if they were all 10 stories taller though... but I can imagine the living quality must be good there in both cities. At least if you have some money


Actually, Recife and Fortaleza (as the rest of Northeastern/Northern Brazil) have a rather poor quality of life. Their poverty rate is twice to five times higher than Central-South's.


----------



## FAAN

deadhead262 said:


> Anyway lets see if you can host a better world cup tha SA did,


We'll see :cheers:


----------



## Yuree

1. Sydney
2. Melbourne
3. Gold Coast
4. Brisbane
5. Jakarta


----------



## felixx_

èđđeůx;100378594 said:


> Oh, I meant to put Sao Paolo instead of Rio for #2. My bad. But besides Rio and Sao Paolo Brazil's other skylines aren't that great, IMO.
> 
> Cape Town's skyline is smaller than Nairobi's. Johannesburg is the best in SA but even then my favorite in Africa is still Nairobi.
> 
> Santiago, doesn't interest me.
> Auckland, nice but doesn't interest me,.
> Buenos Aires, never fancied it.
> Perth, not even in my top 4 in Australia.....
> Lima, *Natal*, Brasilia, really?:?


*Natal, Brazil*









By Carlos Alkmin









By Ney Douglas









By Fernando Toscano









By felixx_









By Sergio Dantas









By Serhs Natal


----------



## Bannor

deadhead262 said:


> Anyway lets see if you can host a better world cup tha SA did,


Simple! Just gotta ban the vuvuzelas, and they already won! Actually, Brazil wouldn't have had to host the whole thing. Just put a 3 year moratorium on that eardrum fracker and sit down on Copacabana and relax! 

I'm sorry to say though that Cape Town has nothing on Rio. They are in different leagues really...


----------



## deadhead262

Bannor said:


> Simple! Just gotta ban the vuvuzelas, and they already won! Actually, Brazil wouldn't have had to host the whole thing. Just put a 3 year moratorium on that eardrum fracker and sit down on Copacabana and relax!
> 
> I'm sorry to say though that Cape Town has nothing on Rio. They are in different leagues really...


 You guys keep saying that but have you even been to Cape town? No, I highly doubt you have so just shut it. Also the vuvuzela is part of the African football atmosphere, same as the chants in England. Also what does the vuvuzela have to do with the hosting. Its a instrument sold by people not the organizers.


----------



## 009

deadhead262 said:


> You guys keep saying that but have you even been to Cape town? No, I highly doubt you have so just shut it. Also the vuvuzela is part of the African football atmosphere, same as the chants in England. Also what does the vuvuzela have to do with the hosting. Its a instrument sold by people not the organizers.



The South African world cup was a disaster, hopefully Brazil will do a less embarrassing job


----------



## deadhead262

009 said:


> The South African world cup was a disaster, hopefully Brazil will do a less embarrassing job


How the hell was it a disaster? Was it just because Mexico flopped?


----------



## agus_southMVD

009 said:


> The South African world cup was a disaster, hopefully Brazil will do a less embarrassing job


Ha! For us it was like AWESOME, everyone was so happy in here (until the last few days)! Anyway, I don't think it was a disaster at all, it was actually pretty well managed.
About the skylines, I'm still not quite sure, so keep posting pictures, that so far they've been great


----------



## FAAN

WC in South Africa was not a disaster, the joyful atmosphere was very good (except the vuvuzela), and the stadiums were enough good.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8541210105/sizes/h/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8539309018/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## ricfelix

*Belém - Brazil*





































fotos: Alan Pantoja


----------



## FAAN

Rio









[email protected]@d - flickr








​


----------



## Treka

5.Santiago,Chile
4.Rio De Janeiro,Brazil
3.Kuala Lumpur,Malaysia
2.Melbourne,Australia
1.Gold Coast,Australia


----------



## Denjiro

KL isn't even part of the Southern Hemisphere...


----------



## Treka

Denjiro said:


> KL isn't even part of the Southern Hemisphere...


oh.........


----------



## Kiboko

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8243/8541210105_305a04f73f_h.jpg


My new background


----------



## ikops

ditto


----------



## kevo123

Beautiful clear sky at Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta the glorious capital of Indonesia


----------



## Mehome

My list 

1. Sydney
2. Jakarta
3. Melbourne
4. Gold Coast
5. Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Mehome

* J A K A R T A*



1lh4m5 said:


> *West Jakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by official_ilham1, on Flickr





EywaEywa said:


> *Sudirman Central Business Distric (SCBD), South Jakarta*





kevo123 said:


>





cyberprince said:


> *Green Jakarta* kay:


----------



## Mehome

*J A K AR T A*



badprivate said:


> *Mega Kuningan Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jakarta skyline by pujonugroho, on Flickr





badprivate said:


> *Rasuna Epicentrum Area with Bakrie Tower (215 meter)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta Skyline by pujonugroho, on Flickr





>


Photos by Frans Tan


----------



## kevo123

my top 5 list:
1) Sydney
2) Jakarta
3) Rio
4) Buenos Aires
5) Gold Coast

Jakarta


----------



## saleko

*JAKARTA*


kalimantanku said:


>


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta * the Glittering capital city of Indonesia


badprivate said:


> late evening at ritz carlton by harrypwt, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Kuningan City by Abdul Azis (ais), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Cassablanca Street by Abdul Azis (ais), on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

São Paulo









La posibilidad del crepúsculo por Hotu Matua, no Flickr









El resultado del crepúsculo por Hotu Matua, no Flickr 









Ponte Estaiada by djalonso, on Flickr 









Por Guilherme Rebelo - Flickr


















DSC_0856 by edu marmello, on Flickr ​


----------



## kevo123

Brazillian cities have man nice skylines 
but i don't really fancy apartment block skylines,, personally not trying to be offensive i think Sao Paulo and Rio is somehow more impressive than Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


----------



## HansCity

para mi
1- Hong Kong
2- Nueva York
3- Shanghai
4- Santiago de Chile
5- Tokio


----------



## FAAN

^^Southern Hemisphere


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


paradyto said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


paradyto said:


> *endar*kay:
> Dari FX Sudirman..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

beautiful skyline


----------



## bozenBDJ

*1: Rio de Janeiro
2: Jakarta
3: Sao Paulo
4: Auckland
5: Sydney*


----------



## Denjiro

^^ (-.-) KL's skyline isn't even part of THE SOUTHERN HEMISPHERE!!


----------



## LuisClaudio

Jakarta!!!!!! :O


----------



## LuisClaudio

Sydney
Rio
Buenos Aires
Santiago
São Paulo or Jakarta


----------



## deadhead262

There is no doubt Johannesburg deserves a place here.


----------



## cooee_cobber

Mehome said:


> J A K A R T A


Wow that's Jakarta? Beautiful


----------



## cooee_cobber

Mehome said:


> J A K A R T A


Wow Jakarta's beautiful


----------



## Mehome

*J A K A R T A*



paradyto said:


>


----------



## Mehome

top 5 for me

1. Sydney
2. Jakarta
3. Melbourne
4. Sao Paulo
5. Gold Coast


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta poolside skyline


1lh4m5 said:


> from Swimming Pool Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://felixflobert.blogspot.com/


Srry now thisplace is bombarded with jkt


----------



## Dito Roso

kevo123 said:


> Jakarta poolside skyline
> 
> *Srry now thisplace is bombarded with jkt *


*But .. where the other cities?
While others have not been showing up again, yet .. I think it's ok if Jakarta hanging around here for a while,
in order to jazz up and revive this thread ... 
Hello Brazil .. Hello Santiago ... Buenos Aires ... Let's jazz up this thread again ... not to be outdone by our friends in the north*

*One of CBD's Skyline in Jakarta :*


Jo199 said:


> *Jakarta City Sunset SkyLine*


----------



## jetshen

Can anybody tell me where it is?


----------



## bozenBDJ

Brazil? Argentina? Australia?


----------



## Andre Goth

I think its impossible to make a top 5, so, my list (top 10), not in order:

*Sydney, New South Wales, Australia: 33º55' S*









Image hosted on Travel Wallpapers (no indication of the photographer at the source)


*Melbourne, Victoria, Australia 37º48' S*









Image hosted on ausnviro.com.au (no indication of the photographer at the source)


*Gold Coast, Queensland, Autralia 28º01' S*









Image hosted on Best Travel Wallpapers(no indication of the photographer at the source)


*Jacarta, Indonesia: 6º12' S*









Image hosted on jakartatravelz.blogspot.com.br/ (no indication of the photographer at the source)


*Auckland, New Zealand: 36º51' S*









Image hosted on www.seniorweb.ch(no indication of the photographer at the source)


*Balneário Camboriú, Santa Catarina, Brazil: 26º59' S*









Image hosted on blog-do-charles.blogspot.com.br by Charles Ringenberg


*Rio de Janeiro, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil: 22º54' S*


Centro do Rio de Janeiro por Rodrigo_Soldon, no Flickr


*São Paulo, São Paulo, Brazil: 23º32' S*









Image hosted on www.piratininga.org by Edmundo e Jorge Eduardo Rubies


*Santiago, Chile: 33º26' S*









Image hosted on www.snowoperadora.com.br(no indication of the photographer at the source)


*Buenos Aires, Argentina: 34º35' S*









Image hosted on kirraintercambios(no indication of the photographer at the source)


----------



## Cauê

jetshen said:


> Can anybody tell me where it is?


This is the panoramic view of Rio de Janeiro seen from the top of the Sugarloaf Mountain


----------



## kevo123

^
Santiago loved it!!


----------



## right1

Santiago


----------



## DCFC1

Santiago's skyline is beautiful going by the above pics..

I'm confused though.. Do we include background scenery and take location into account when judging a skyline? Or are we just focusing on architecture and it's quality and aesthetics only..


----------



## Rain Drops

Cape Town is in top five..will post photos later.


----------



## sebvill

For me (personal taste) I think it would be:

1. Sydney
2. Yakarta
3. Santiago
4. Buenos Aires
5. Rio de Janeiro

6. Melbourne
7. Sao Paulo
8. Gold Coast
9. Johannesburg
10. Lima

11. Perth
12. Recife
13. Rosario
14. Brisbane
15. Cape Town

16. Curitiba
17. Auckland
18. Fortaleza
19. Vitoria
20. Mar del Plata


Etc.


----------



## sebvill

*Lima*






















































​


----------



## kevo123

Santiago is so beautiful with its mountain background! and glassy skycrappers make it perfect! Lima is also not bad


----------



## kevo123

my new list of favorite:
1) Jakarta








2) Santiago








3) Melbourne








4) Rio








5) Buenos Aires


----------



## right1

Santiago


----------



## cooee_cobber

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> I tend to agree, and many others do too. It's a great building, just looks a little out of place at the moment. Luckily, Perth's foreshore is set to undergo a massive transformation, which I think will help it out considerably.


It's a big box. It would be interesting in 1970. I think the changes to the foreshore are going to wreck The uniquely clean lines of the Perth skyline forever.


----------



## cooee_cobber

jetshen said:


> Can anybody tell me where it is?


Looks like Rio?


----------



## kevo123

Jkt


Green_love said:


>


----------



## JayT

right1 said:


> Santiago


I've been watching the Costanera Centre rise and it now looks amazing. This would have to be the tallest office tower in the Southern Hemisphere no?



felip said:


> Santiago after the storm by anna_si, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Santiago after the storm by anna_si, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Epic weather in Santiago by anna_si, on Flickr


^^
If you include the mountain skyline this would be the winner for me!


----------



## kevo123

JayT said:


> I've been watching the Costanera Centre rise and it now looks amazing. This would have to be the tallest office tower in the Southern Hemisphere no?
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> If you include the mountain skyline this would be the winner for me!


blue icy mountain + glassy skycrapper + clrystal clear sky is deadly combination :cheers:

and no, QI in australia sydney is the tallest currently with height of 322m


----------



## right1

kevo123 said:


> blue icy mountain + glassy skycrapper + clrystal clear sky is deadly combination :cheers:
> 
> and no, QI in australia sydney is the tallest currently with height of 322m


But that's not an office tower. He said the tallest OFFICE tower.


----------



## Dito Roso

*Other Views of Jakarta*


----------



## FAAN

kevo123 said:


> and no, QI in australia sydney is the tallest currently with height of 322m


Don't worry, in a few years it will be overtaken by *Complexo Andradas* in Belo Horizonte (Brazil) with 350 m. (ps: if Jakarta does not build anything higher )

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1531011&page=4


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA Cityscape*


----------



## kevo123

FAAN said:


> Don't worry, in a few years it will be overtaken by *Complexo Andradas* in Belo Horizonte (Brazil) with 350 m. (ps: if Jakarta does not build anything higher )
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1531011&page=4


yes we are apperently! they say its gonna start next year and finished it by 2020!
*JAKARTA | Signature Tower Jakarta | 638m | 2093ft | 111 fl | Pro*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1390452&page=23


----------



## FAAN

^^Nice! Great tower! :applause:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ *Except *they're changing the design [of the Signature Tower Jakarta] icard:


----------



## Guest

1. Sydney
2. Melbourne
3. Gold Coast
4. Auckland (pretty good for a population of 1.5 million)


RWC Opening Night by mattglogan, on Flickr


P1210974 by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


Auckland by E Smithwick, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


13 MAR 13 26°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C  by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


Auckland by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from Mt Victoria by Chris Gin, on Flickr​
5. Jakarta


----------



## deadhead262

^^^Dude your sig is f*cked up.


----------



## deadhead262

Top 5 for me: 

1. Sydney
2. Gold coast
3. Johannesburg
4. Melbourne
5. Jakarta


----------



## Guest

deadhead262 said:


> ^^^Dude your sig is f*cked up.


Thanks :hug:


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta view from Monash


----------



## CZane

FAAN said:


> Don't worry, in a few years it will be overtaken by *Complexo Andradas* in Belo Horizonte (Brazil) with 350 m. (ps: if Jakarta does not build anything higher )
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1531011&page=4


There are two buildings that will be taller than that in Australia, 388m (approved) Australia 108 and the proposed 404m office building, 555 Collins Street, Melbourne. 

Not as tall as the Jakarta Tower, but Australia 108 is commencing construction next year.


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta








source:http://www.motochan.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/jakarta-sunrise.jpg


----------



## TopWatch

.

*Santiago de Chile
*​



roogenial said:


> por rsepsot, en Flickr​


Saludos!


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Australia is definitely my preference for the Southern Hemisphere. I'd rate its cities as follows:

1. Sydney (There's something so awesome about Sydney that I can't put my finger on)
2. Melbourne
3. Brisbane
4. Gold Coast
5. Perth

Another city not in OZ that I love in Santiago. Definitely my favorite in South America, no contest. Beautiful glass towers surrounded by clear blue skies and mountains capped with snow. Just incredible.


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


Go Ahead Eagles said:


>


----------



## FAAN

Balneário Camboriú - Brazil









Solo un momento.- por Pablin79, no Flickr









Algacir Gurgacz









Simone Borile​


----------



## Dito Roso

FAAN said:


> Don't worry, in a few years it will be overtaken by *Complexo Andradas* in Belo Horizonte (Brazil) with 350 m. (ps: if Jakarta does not build anything higher )
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1531011&page=4


^^^^
>>>> 4 Supertalls are On-going in Jakarta currently 
*
CEMINDO Tower (300+ m / 67 storey)* 
























*TOWER ONE @ THAMRIN NINE (330 m / 73 storey)*





































*PERTAMINA ENERGY TOWER (530 m / 99 storey)*























*SIGNATURE TOWER (638 m / 111 storey)*





































*Extra Info:*


----------



## Guajiro1

^^ I don't like the name "megatall", I would call them "hypertalls" :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

MARVELUS


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ _Marvelus _what? :weird: :?


----------



## Blah

Melbourne for me.

If you want to include the setting, then probably Sydney.

I'm a one eyed Aucklander but it's not in the top 5. Top 10 though.


----------



## FAAN

São Paulo - Brazil


MARCELODONATELLI1234 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLIC5565 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


SKY LINE SAO PAULO PONTE ESTAIADA por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI 762 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI1779 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI1768 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr​


----------



## Carcará

Try to make a Top30 or 50 ... 
_Brasil reigns_
___________

*My top15 in 2013:*

1 - Sydney
2 - Buenos Aires
3 - São Paulo
4 - Santiago
5 - Melbourne
___________
continues

6 - Rio de Janeiro
7 - Gold Coast
8 - Jakarta
9 - Auckland
10 - Brisbane
-----------------

11 - Recife
12 - Balneário Camboriú
13 - Salvador
14 - Perth
15 - Belo Horizonte
___________

*My rank top15 skyline 2020:*

1 - Rio
2 - Sydney
3 - São Paulo
4 - Jakarta
5 - Buenos Aires
___________
continues

6 - Santiago
7 - Melbourne
8 - Gold Coast
9 - Balneário Camboriú
10 - Recife
-----------------

11 - Salvador
12 - Belo Horizonte
13 - Auckland
14 - Brisbane
15 - Belém
___________

*Possibly my top65 in 2020, including the whole as nature, skyline, culture, geography, history and other beauties:*

1 - Rio - Brasil
2 - Sydney - Australia
3 - Cape Town - South Africa
4 - Santiago - Chile
5 - São Paulo - Brasil
___________
continues

6 - Buenos Aires - Argentina
7 - Johannesburg - South Africa
8 - Jacarta - Indonesia
9 - Recife - Brasil
10 - Salvador - Brasil
-----------------

11 - Lima - Peru
12 - Durban - South Africa
13 - Vitória/Vila Velha - Brasil
14 - La Paz - Bolivia
15 - Gold Coast - Australia
-----------------

16 - Auckland - New Zealand
17 - Santos - Brasil
18 - Brisbane - Australia
19 - São Luís - Brasil
20 - Natal - Brasil
-----------------

21 - João Pessoa - Brasil
22 - Niterói - Brasil
23 - Melbourne - Australia
24 - Belém - Brasil
25 - Curitiba - Brasil
-----------------

26 - Fortaleza - Brasil
27 - Porto Alegre - Brasil
28 - Quito - Equator
29 - Manaus - Brasil
30 - Surabaia - Indonesia
-----------------

31 - Belo Horizonte - Brasil
32 - Brasília - Brasil
33 - Rosário - Argentina
34 - Adelaide - Australia
35 - Perth - Australia
-----------------

36 - Florianópolis - Brasil
37 - Montevidéu - Uruguai
38 - Córdoba - Argentina
39 - Mar del Plata - Argentina
40 - Balneário Camboriú - Brasil
-----------------

41 - Punta del Leste - Uruguai
42 - Goiânia - Brasil
43 - Campinas - Brasil
44 - Luanda - Angola
45 - Mendoza - Argentina
-----------------

46 - Assunção - Paraguai
47 - Cuiabá - Brasil
48 - Aracajú - Brasil
49 - Juiz de Fora - Brasil
50 - Viña del Mar - Uruguai
-----------------

51 - Guarujá - Brasil
52 - Londrina - Brasil
53 - Wellington - New Zealand
54 - Guayaquil - Equator
55 - Concepción - Chile
-----------------

56 - Valparaíso - Chile
57 - Teresina - Brasil
58 - Ribeirão Preto - Brasil
59 - Port Elizabeth - South Africa
60 - Uberaba - Brasil
-----------------

61 - Uberlândia - Brasil
62 - Barueri - Brasil
63 - São Bernardo do Campo - Brasil 
64 - Joinville - Brasil
65 - Maringá? Darwin? Newcastle? Nelspruit? Canberra? Duque de Caxias?

All I know for now...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Different..


----------



## FAAN

Canberra in 20th? Seriously? They have a skyline?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

I think he's ranked natural setting higher than the skylines themselves. Cape Town? Santiago? Balneario Camboriu? Mediocre skylines at best, albeit in nice natural settings...

And yeah, Canberra's skyline is basically non-existent. Adelaide has a better skyline than Canberra (spelt with an 'n').


----------



## Carcará

It's ok but be capital deserves a good position ... Changed the rank


----------



## FAAN

Two less known skylines of Brazil:

Londrina - Brazil

*537.566 inhabitants*









Flávio Conceição









Flávio Conceição


wilson vieira by wilsonlondrina, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

Natal - Brazil

*853,929 inhabitants
*


Skyline Natal Brazil by Nitram78, on Flickr









Source









Source​


----------



## Racing Green




----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA..
(Old Picture)


castle_92 said:


> Jakarta Sudirman SCBD by Ary W Saputro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> New year eve Bundaran HI, Jakarta Indonesia by Ary W Saputro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0753A by Shaun Moss, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA...








Pictures source : Various Forums / threads in SSCI​


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA...
2nd Largest Megacity in The World












Pictures source : Various Forums / threads in SSCI​


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA...
2nd Largest Megacity in The World
























Pictures source : Various Forums / threads in SSCI​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

thanks we get the point.


----------



## Dito Roso

*Jakarta* 

Viewing from the West








*Photo by : Steven Howard*

Viewning from the North









Viewing from the South








*Photo by : Kalmet Streaming*

Viewing from the East








*Photo by : by-VIP-expression*










MYW_2507, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre Goth

*São Paulo, Brazil*


Av. Eng. Luis Carlos Berrini during the day por Anderson Ramos, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil por Flavio Sartori, no Flickr


São Paulo por Shang!, no Flickr


----------



## Andre Goth

The city of the banner of today:

*Goiânia*


Vaca Brava 17-03-13 0006re por alexgarcia.soul, no Flickr


Goiânia vista por cima por Evandro Duarte Sobrinho, no Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

wow Jakarta so unique


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA​*

httpsfbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.nethphotos-ak-frc3t1.0-910312464_10203633048093195_6237366293652844724_n by MYW_2507, on Flickr​


----------



## felipefield

*Just think Recife deserves better placement*


----------



## felipefield




----------



## felipefield

RECIFE


----------



## felipefield

Amaizing photos of Recife skyline


----------



## felipefield

i cant put all in one post sorry


----------



## felipefield

for me Recife has a better skyline than that of São Paulo


----------



## c.concrete

São Paulo








Por Eduardo Domingues


Panoramica - Av. Chucri Zaidan (em frente a Tv Globo) por Amarildo J. Souza, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias. por Amarildo J. Souza, no Flickr


Ar seco em São Paulo por Silvio Tanaka, no Flickr


PROTESTO/PASSE/LIVRE por caiosucessoremix2014, no Flickr


Shooting from balcony por Silvio Tanaka, no Flickr​


----------



## Julio_vr

*RIO DE JANEIRO | BRAZIL*


----------



## Julio_vr

*SÃO PAULO | BRAZIL*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gubbfet/14130562323








https://www.flickr.com/photos/dazza1973/12610445474/in/pool-brisbaneskyscrapers








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13942678393/in/pool-brisbaneskyscrapers


----------



## AJIE

I LOVE ALL PICS OF BRAZILIAN CITIES. SUPERB!! kay:


----------



## EMArg

Skylines of Buenos Aires, Argentina:


----------



## Andre Goth

*Balneário Camboriu, Brazil*

Besides:



> Secretaria de Turismo de Balneário Camboriú (no indication of the photographer at the source)



More of *Balneário Camoriu*:


Balneário Camboriú skyline. por Dircinha -, no Flickr


Vista aérea del Balneario Camboriú, Brasil por Gastón S., no Flickr


Balneário Camboriú Aerial View por Alexander Jacobsen, no Flickr


Camboriu [3] por thiagoveras.com, no Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

Visionary.. JAKARTA Skyline in 2020s...



Dito Roso said:


> Dari sekian banyak proyek di Jakarta.. timbul angan2.. seperti apa ya kira2 Jakarta masa depan ? :nuts:
> 
> *...... Jakarta (Downtown area) Aerial View 2020 .......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JKT Future Skyline 000 by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> 
> *...... Kawasan Sudirman 2020 ......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JKT Future Skyline A-000 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

The skyline of Jakarta by 2020s..
The illustration here is only covering the Thamrin - Sudirman area (about 1/4 of the entire skyline)


Dito Roso said:


> *Another imaginary view of the Capital City's Skyline* (Thamrin - Sudirman Area)* by 2020s :*
> _(the new buildings illustrated here are based on the List of Projects currently on-going in the city)
> *Link to List of Highrises in Jakarta :* http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?cityID=750
> *Link to Skyscrapers Diagram of Jakarta :* http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=750_
> 
> 
> _.0000000000 JKT FUTURE Skyline 000 CUT new28June14 by MYW_2507, on Flickr_



Second picture bellow is the today skyline of Sudirman area only, spotted from the opposite view of the first picture (imaginary) above
_*scroll >>>>>>>>*_








_Jakarta skyline: Heading to Sudirman by Anugrah Tarigan, on Flickr_


----------



## Andre Goth

ainvan said:


> ^^ It is impressive for a small city.
> I guess it must be cheap to rent a property there during winter months. How cold does it get in that city?



In the winter, the polar air masses reach the city, leaving the climate in most days cloudy and rainy. The average maximum is around 21ºC (70ºF) and the average minimum is 12ºC (57ºF), but temperatures can reach at the coldest days, around 0ºC (32ºF)


----------



## ainvan

^^ That's what you call winter? Winter there feels like early summer here


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne









https://www.facebook.com/Lensaloft/...6622529681784/825565357454164/?type=1&theater


----------



## Caio Hanae

I like the Rio, Jakarta and Santiago, and my city São Paulo.


----------



## Caio Hanae

*São Paulo*


----------



## Andre Goth

*Recife*, Brazil
Population: 1,599,513 hab - city, 4,046,845 hab - metropolitan area

Recife - Skylines by João Sheeperson, on Flickr

Recife, Pernambuco by Sandro Helmann, on Flickr

RECIFE - AMAZING NIGHT by maxlevay, on Flickr


----------



## Lydon

Cape Town, South Africa (while its tallest tower was still under construction  ):










By Việt Nam tươi đẹp on flickr


----------



## isaidso

1. Melbourne - no weaknesses
2. Sydney - lacks height, but quality keeps it in #2
3. Jakarta - massive, but won't come together for another 5-10 years
4. Brisbane - a smaller Melbourne, needs a couple good office towers over 250m
5. Johannesburg - ok, but gets #5 by default


----------



## Andre Goth

*São Paulo*, Brazil









Image hosted on guiadasimobiliarias.com(no indication of the photographer at the source)


São Paulo Skyline by Renato Sartorio, on Flickr


Vista noturna a partir do Terraço Itália by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Melbourne



melburn21 said:


> from lensaloft


----------



## EMArg

Buenos Aires, Argentina:


----------



## mw123

Sydney

Sydney from North Head untitled shoot-9510 by mornnb, on Flickr

Sydney by south*swell, on Flickr

Sydney by Rüdiger Sopp, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Gold Coast

Untitled by michael.mcc, on Flickr


----------



## glasspineapple

1.Sydney
2.Melbourne
3.Jakarta
4.Santiago
5.Gold Coast


----------



## EMArg

On the Buenos Aires skyline, from the observation deck of the Comega Building:


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta by Toto Boerham


----------



## EMArg

*Buenos Aires - Argentina*


----------



## EMArg

On video:


----------



## mw123

Melbourne



GlennWilson said:


>





mobus said:


> Untitled on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


















by Firman Kamil, on Flickr








​


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*




































​


----------



## eurico

*PERTH CITY @ NITE*










picture by https://www.facebook.com/herry.sobiran​


----------



## Dito Roso

*The World's Best Skylines*
*-- Skyscraper Cities Ranking List 2014 --*

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html​
5 Best Skylines of Southern Hemisphere according to the list are:

*1. Jakarta (15)
2. Sao Paulo (31)
3. Sydney (33)
4. Melbourne (37)
5. Buenos Aires (51)*


----------



## Andre Goth

*RIO DE JANEIRO*, Brazil









Rio`s Downtown I by pedr0nogueira, on Flickr


Río de Janeiro, Brasil by Mauricio Vega Larrea, on Flickr


Ilha Fiscal e centro do Rio de Janeiro. by Rubem Jr, on Flickr


Flamengo - Enseada de Botafogo - Centro da Cidade - Aterro - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta*














































pictures by https://www.facebook.com/rsujendro​


----------



## mw123

Brisbane


slept in & missed the sunrise by te whiu, on Flickr


----------



## Andre Goth

*RECIFE*, Brazil









Recife, Pernambuco por Sandro Helmann, no Flickr


Recife "Hellcife" by maxlevay, on Flickr


Recife - Skylines by João Sheeperson, on Flickr


----------



## pbergberlin

beautiful!


----------



## renshapratama

eurico said:


>


nice view from Taman Anggrek mall area! If i don't wrong the leftmost building is the tallest until Cemindo tower completing several floors again


----------



## mw123

Melbourne


Melbourne skyline from Point Ormond by gifas, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


----------



## Andre Goth

*RIO DE JANEIRO, celebrating TODAY, 450 years of foundation:*​

IBS_2015_01_DSC_4912-7 by Bella_Scorzelli, on Flickr


Enseada de Botafogo by Pedro Newlands, on Flickr


Praia do Flamengo - Rio by Marco Monteiro imagery, on Flickr


----------



## Davorin Dinic

beautiful pictures!


----------



## Dito Roso

*A Small Part of Jakarta Skyline viewing from southeast*
Megacity skyline @ dusk by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA* *S.C.R.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15770234833









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15891459077









https://www.flickr.com/photos/spelic/15876753692









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dissy_photo/15883570605









https://www.flickr.com/photos/josehamra/16876597566









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hendratanzil/15810830067​


----------



## pierolol

*S A N T I A G O*



Santiago Oriente by matifb90, on Flickr



Santiago Nocturno by Marcelo Reyes Gajardo, on Flickr



Skyline - Santiago de Chile by alobos Life, on Flickr



DSC_1681 by vasiliy.ivanoff, on Flickr​


----------



## Dito Roso

*SURABAYA* *- East Java, Indonesia*



detta.priyandika said:


>


----------



## Dito Roso

*SURABAYA* *- East Java, Indonesia*



hamzatu said:


> Menambahkan Skyline Surabaya
> 
> 
> View Sby1 by nur_dien25, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View Sby2 by nur_dien25, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*DURBAN*



BenjaminEli said:


> *Durban*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://sidebar031.tumblr.com/image/113242622171


----------



## mw123

Sydney



cnd said:


> Executive Air by catchpoints412


----------



## renshapratama

from Africa :cheers:


kiligoland said:


> *DAR ES SALAAM APRIL 2nd 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/16791901458









https://www.flickr.com/photos/freshdachs/16651274450









https://www.flickr.com/photos/smsharjeel/16769077019


----------



## dysan1

Durban



















Source: flickr and www.saia.org.za









Source: www.grantpitcher.com


----------



## Geocarlos

Nice shot


----------



## linum

Sao Paulo - density is very impressive...... but 95% of the buildings are awful and very developing world architecture..... 

I have visited the city and it has incredible energy and bars/food but yes the overall skyline is not impressive.

It's fair to say that South Africa, Australia and Auckland have the most/better 'modern' skylines, and some of these cities have supertalls unlike 99% of South America.


----------



## linum

Dito Roso said:


> *SURABAYA* *- East Java, Indonesia*


Not impressive in the slightest hno:


----------



## pierolol

*Santiago*



Twilight Pink Tobalaba by Matias Negrete Pincetic, on Flickr



Desde el Parque Araucano by antonellafloridia15, on Flickr



Santiago de Chile at night by alobos Life, on Flickr​


----------



## edwin1216

tengo una pregunta, colombia califica para este foro o es parte del hemisferio norte porque el skyline de bogota,cartagena y medellin son hermosos
I have a question , Colombia qualify for this forum or is part of the Northern Hemisphere because the skyline of Bogota , Cartagena and Medellin are beautiful


----------



## PizzaPlanet

No, it doesn't. Most Colombian cities are in the Northern Hemisphere except for maybe Leticia which doesn't own a skyline, I reckon.


----------



## linum

pierolol said:


> *Santiago*
> 
> 
> 
> Twilight Pink Tobalaba by Matias Negrete Pincetic, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Desde el Parque Araucano by antonellafloridia15, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Santiago de Chile at night by alobos Life, on Flickr​


Looks great that huge tower


----------



## edwin1216

pizzaplanet said:


> No, it doesn't. Most Colombian cities are in the Northern Hemisphere except for maybe Leticia which doesn't own a skyline, I reckon.


ok whit caracas, capitals the sout america in ther north hemisferi


----------



## EMArg

The skyline of the gorgeous city of Buenos Aires:


----------



## Louie1961

Great Pics Thanks.
Sydney
Melbourne
Jakarta


----------



## mw123

Sydney


Dusk Descendence by Xenedis, on Flickr


----------



## pierolol

*S A N T I A G O D E C H I L E *







Puente Peatonal by Diego Andrés Olea Bouchat, sur Flickr 



Santiago, Chile from the North by Diego Andrés Olea Bouchat, sur Flickr




Sanhatan by Diego Andrés Olea Bouchat, sur Flickr




Business District by Diego Andrés Olea Bouchat, sur Flickr




Business District by Diego Andrés Olea Bouchat, sur Flickr



Upside down Sanhattan by Jorge Domínguez, sur Flickr​


----------



## renshapratama

Louie1961 said:


> Great Pics Thanks.
> Sydney
> Melbourne
> Jakarta


it's ok :cheers:


----------



## EMArg

Skyline of Buenos Aires[/B]:


----------



## Jordan Tan

*Jakarta*


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA


renshapratama said:


> Jakarta - Indonesia
> 
> 
> IMG_2139 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/snowingsafari/8316858813/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/11205858925/​


----------



## mw123

Brisbane

'Green tower' has a new meaning | Fyfoto Update | Mid July 2015 by Fytaris, on Flickr

Half Coot- Tha Backend | Fyfoto Update | Mid July 2015 by Fytaris, on Flickr

Brisbane CBD Eastern Aspect | Fyfoto Update | Mid July 2015 by Fytaris, on Flickr

Riverside/Bight | Fyfoto Update | Mid July 2015 by Fytaris, on Flickr

Honey Skyline | Fyfoto Update | Mid July 2015 by Fytaris, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre Goth

*
SÃO PAULO*


skyline by FIA Business School Profuturo, no Flickr​


----------



## linum

Dito Roso said:


> *JAKARTA*


Jakarta from afar does not have an impressive skyline..... 2/10


----------



## linum

Andre Goth said:


> *
> SÃO PAULO*
> 
> 
> skyline by FIA Business School Profuturo, no Flickr​


Why does SP have no supertalls or even 250m skyscrapers?


----------



## renshapratama

linum said:


> Jakarta from afar does not have an impressive skyline..... 2/10


i think it's because the quality of the camera and the angle of the picture was taken


----------



## Jack Fruit

Jakarta









https://www.flickr.com/photos/13337...72q-uJonqV-v1m5Th-uJfDh9-v27EtK-v27EeB-v1QxQv









https://www.flickr.com/photos/theod...gjJ-usmy3F-vmHwYq-vmE77N-v8Fcds-vkSeB9-uqjc8S









https://www.flickr.com/photos/toyib...MPU-vfwDEP-uiw3JA-uivEoy-uXWSU1-uiE1ce-vfuHmR

DSC_1270 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr









http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w199/budimendoza/IMAG3073_zpsrb2srp1g.jpg


----------



## Andre Goth

linum said:


> Why does SP have no supertalls or even 250m skyscrapers?



A very restrictive municipal law prevents the construction of buildings above 200m


----------



## itom 987

That municipal law should be removed.


----------



## renshapratama

^^ that is for air traffic i think


----------



## mw123

Sydney at sunrise.



saint_timmy said:


> A few more..


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA Just a small part of Kuningan Area


















​


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA 

Evergrow skyline @southern part of Sudirman










Growing skyline @midle part of Gatot Subroto


----------



## mw123

Melbourne








Melbourne mega panorama on Flickr


----------



## Game1x2.org

Really nice photos!


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA



aan_mustafa said:


> Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> instagram: @aanelmustafa


----------



## pierolol

*STGO/CL*



Atardecer Invernal by Simón Blaise Olivera, sur Flickr



Becoming by Wladimir Jara S., sur Flickr​


----------



## mw123

Sydney


Sydney skyline by M Hooper, on Flickr


Sydney Lights On 02 by nothingchaos, on Flickr


Sydney Density 01 by nothingchaos, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## EMArg

The skyline of Buenos Aires:














More on this video:


----------



## mw123

Melbourne


IMG_4968A by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA


















picture by https://www.facebook.com/hanny.setiawan.39









source: https://instagram.com/p/2tV2GDDbzu/?taken-by=arieffandy






























https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrey_eko/17181207926

​


----------



## Jack Fruit

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sonia...pkD-xC8gJh-xC8eB1-xUtiX4-xAZQ4Y-wWxPwm-wWj31M









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20305312613/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20738310260/in/album-72157656539095895/



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/dpak/...dWF-xpsNjC-wtoXtT-xpsEBy-xqQZ3F-xnPVuJ-xk2yAP


----------



## renshapratama

:lol:


----------



## royal rose1

As a neutral party, and a resident of the Northern Hemisphere, I agree, Jakarta's skyline is quite ugly and uninspiring. Too chaotic, and it lacks any form of cohesion.


----------



## renshapratama

royal rose1 said:


> As a neutral party, and a resident of the Northern Hemisphere, I agree, Jakarta's skyline is quite ugly and uninspiring. Too chaotic, and it lacks any form of cohesion.


I think the problem is on the photos selection. Jakarta is not bad as you think
But still, every city have their own bad side


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

^^Having gone through about 20 pages of this thread (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=26191&page=136), it doesn't seem to get any better, wearisome tbh.

Perhaps I'm picking on Jakarta too much here. I have the same issues with other SE Asian skylines like Manilla or Bangkok, somehow it seems symptomatic of the region to have an ugly clusterf*ck of a skyline. ( with the slight exception of Singapore)

Seething masses of skyscrapers can work when they have a natural setting to constrict them, such as NY or HK. The best I can say about Jakarta is that it looks better than Sau Paulo.


----------



## Avatar

renshapratama said:


> I think the problem is on the photos selection. Jakarta is not bad as you think
> But still, every city have their own bad side


This is the most amusing statement I have read in a long time. Even after posting what seems like 1000 images you still consider none are good enough for people to make a reasonable determination? I think the writing is on the wall. It is exactly like Papa Riddlz suggests, chaotic and unplanned skylines such as Jakarta, Manila and Bangkok are simply not aesthetically pleasing to most. Most are a confusing, dysfunctional mess too without a clearly defined heart. Jakarta needs to enact strict land use planning to create something more successful IMO. It's as though developers have run ram shot over city planning and made the decisions with no relationship to good governance and public benefit.

I will agree many cities have angles that show them in a less than flattering light but Jakarta doesn't seem to have a good side.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Gold Coast, Australia









gold_coast_drone_pano by eamonn_richardt on _flickr_


----------



## renshapratama

Avatar said:


> I will agree many cities have angles that show them in a less than flattering light but Jakarta doesn't seem to have a good side.


haha that is your opinion, whatever


----------



## Jack Fruit

PaPa Riddlz said:


> Jakarta is an ugly city with an ugly skyline anyways, makes little difference. :lol:


^^
I will never say that the city A or B is ugly, because for me, each city has its own advantages and disadvantages. Whatever you say, for me Jakarta is much better than the cities in Australia. Sydney skyline is very boring, while the Melbourne skyline looks like only a small piece of the skyline of Jakarta, maybe only as big as SCBD (Sudirman CBD) or Kuningan CBD.


----------



## Jack Fruit

Avatar said:


> Can you stop spamming and posting shit! It makes viewing these threads tiring and challenging. It puts users off. It looks as though it's just another subjective piece of data to suggest Jakarta is somewhat special. If users are not posting Jakarta as their favourite skyline it could reflect on the actual skyline, rather than posting subjective facts and another 20000 large images of the city or visionary proposals that try to convince people otherwise, why not sit back and actually look at the competition and enjoy the thread rather than destroy it. If I come back here in a day and see another 50 large boring images of Jakarta I might just start posting 100s of images of toilets for your enjoyment. While anecdotal I would say most would argue that Jakarta is ugly, that won't stop it becoming someone's favourite skyline but overall it's unknown, bland, lacks sophisticated planning, and has been poorly realised to date. Things may change in the future but your argument is currently very weak.
> 
> BTW What the hell is this list anyway? This list is some half baked list put out by a random person with his own agenda. The title certainly is no reflection of the subject matter. It's not a statement of fact but subjective and somewhat anecdotal, even misleading. It's not constructive or an affirmation or reality it's simply you using something to further a tired agenda. Best is not a term that usually applies to quantity it's a term applied moreover to reflect on quality or at least a combination of both.


^^
what exactly you arguing about? why every time some Jakarta skyline pictures posted here, then some of these forumers be upset? When in fact, my post number #624 was intended just to enliven this forum because in the span of one month there was only 1 photo posted.
after all, I never said that Jakarta is the best, in other hand, I also never vilify other cities.
Besides, what makes you very special, ? so, you're messing around and telling other people to do this .. or not to do that in this forum. Just do whatever you want to do.
Just enjoy whatever people post in this forum..Take it when you feel to like it, or just leave it if not ! :cheers:


----------



## mw123

Sydney

BEE_4954 by Beelzebub Luccifero, on Flickr

Auckland

View from above the Hopetoun St Bridge by Geoff Billing, on Flickr

Jakarta

Jakarta Skyline by myrunway, on Flickr

Perth

Perth Skyline by renigag3, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Auckland and perth doesnt deserve a place in top 5

Jakarta has a nice skyline, modern despite a little messy here and there but jakarta has the most tall buildings and newer skyline compared to aging sydney and underdeveloped melbourne. 

Sydney has nice cluster with harbour bridge and opera house in the picture boosy the skyline even though theres no supertall. Melbourne skyline cluster also not bad but quite small. 

In my opinion, jakarta deserve to be in top 5. Having been to jakarta, sydney, melbourne, goldcoast, perth.

I would put jakarta, sydney and melbourne in top 5. Other 2 i can leave it to sao paulo and santiago city. Reason, there no better candidates other than them haha


Ranking:
1. Sydney
2. Jakarta
3. Sao paulo
4. Melbourne
5. Santiago


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

I think having a smaller developing skyline is infinitely better than a giant clusterf*ck skyline with ugly buildings. Sydney has got plenty of new towers UC or in the pipeline and it does have a super-tall(albeit not a building).

Putting Sau Paulo at #3 makes me think you're taking the piss.

My list is basically Australia

1. Melbourne
2. Sydney
3. Gold Coast
4. Brisbane
5. Perth*

*I may switch out Perth with Santiago at some point


----------



## WingWing

Ur list too bias already. Putting perth is a joke. The skyline looks dated and small. 

Sao paulo density is great and if they were to have taller building they might rank better than sydney. Gold coast skyline just a straight line in few km only. Maybe Brisbane or gold coast would be more appropriate to put in top 5 replacing santiago. 


But still my list will remain the same for top 4.


----------



## WingWing

Well how about surabaya? Potentially to be a future contender


West surabaya skyline


ANDR3Y said:


> Senja indah dan jajaran skyline surabaya barat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:
> http://iconosquare.com/p/1107881967225871308_2246045965



West Surabaya by mas wisnu, on Flickr


Central surabaya skyline


ANDR3Y said:


> Skyline surabaya pusat dari std.gelora joko samudro gresik,
> udah kaya lihat skyline singapore dari pulau batam,hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:
> http://iconosquare.com/p/1106510065820972806_1705942508





ANDR3Y said:


> Kalau dari sini agak lumayan padet om ted,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:
> http://iconosquare.com/p/1080287173262360977_1044193503


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

^^Yet another beautiful Indonesian skyline... /s hno:

Density is literally the only thing Sau Paulo has got going for it, density of the worst kind that is.

What's left after Perth? I mentioned Santiago may overtake it soon. 

Auckland & Rio are noteworthy but I don't think they beat Perth.

Maybe I have become biased after living here for a while, but outside of Australia, Southern Hemisphere skylines are weak.


----------



## WingWing

PaPa Riddlz said:


> ^^Yet another beautiful Indonesian skyline... /s hno:
> 
> Density is literally the only thing Sau Paulo has got going for it, density of the worst kind that is.
> 
> What's left after Perth? I mentioned Santiago may overtake it soon.
> 
> Auckland & Rio are noteworthy but I don't think they beat Perth.
> 
> Maybe I have become biased after living here for a while, but outside of Australia, Southern Hemisphere skylines are weak.


Agree that southern hemisphere cities are rather weak in skyline. Luckily singapore located in northern hemisphere or else would topple other cities in hemisphere haha



Rather than putting perth or santiago or auckland in top 5. I suggest Jakarta as part of the list because jakarta has many glassy buildings and not to forget the almost completed supertall










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bramskii/14079477357



Jakarta The Jungle of Concrete by hanafichi, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

WingWing said:


> perth doesnt deserve a place in top 10 let alone top 20


Really? What's your top 10 then? Perth's buildings are glassy, modern and generally well built. 


Perth Skyline Aerial by Kyle Williams, on Flickr


Perth City Skyline by Sam Vimes, on Flickr


skyline by Miguel Monteiro, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

mw123 said:


> Really? What's your top 10 then? Perth's buildings are glassy, modern and generally well built.
> 
> 
> Perth Skyline Aerial by Kyle Williams, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Perth City Skyline by Sam Vimes, on Flickr
> 
> 
> skyline by Miguel Monteiro, on Flickr



I have been to perth. The skyline is nice but just doesnt make into top 5. But in top 10 is possible.

I do enjoy the skyline especially from kings park. However its too small as can be explored by walking and the latest addition of tallest (forgot the name) looks so tacky. If u want me to name the top10, here it is


1. Sydney
2. Jakarta
3. Melbourne
4. Brisbane
5. Sao paulo
6. Gold coast
7. Santiago
8. Auckland
9. Perth
10. Buenos aires
11. Surabaya? Haha


----------



## renshapratama

WingWing said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/bramskii/14079477357
> 
> 
> Jakarta The Jungle of Concrete by hanafichi, on Flickr


yeah thanks God, someone finally share some nice pictures of Jakarta


----------



## nameless dude

WingWing said:


> Sydney has nice cluster with harbour bridge and opera house in the picture boosy the skyline even though theres no supertall. Melbourne skyline cluster also not bad but quite small.


I wouldn't say Melbourne's skyline is small at all for Australian standards. In fact I think it could be the largest Australian skyline in terms of land area. The thing is because of that it also means that the skyscrapers are generally rather spread out into several clusters and from some angles it could look a bit lacking in density. So for now you could say that Sydney has quite a dense skyline but is a bit lacking in height, while Melbourne has the height and scale but is a bit lacking in density, which perhaps explains why I've heard a few people say that Sydney looks better from up close while Melbourne looks better from afar. 

Don't expect Melbourne to remain the same for very long though. There's currently 37 200m+ proposals/UC, including 2 supertalls which combined with the already built would take the total tally of buildings 200 metres or above in height to 46. Even if they don't all get built it's still an insane amount for a skyline of its size.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Sorry Jakarta, Bangkok, Sao Paulo, et al; y'all uglee. Don't care how many people live there. They are monotonous, messy, and lacking in design. Hardly beacons of modernity, variety or setting...


----------



## bodegavendetta

I think Sao Paulo has merit and is better than Jakarta or Bangkok, actually. It's so big and dense that it has a sense of infinity. And some of the older skyscrapers and those big communication tower give it some flair. It's sort of ugly but in an appealing, gritty way. 

Overall, I'd say:

1. Melbourne
2. Sao Paulo
3. Sydney
4. Brisbane
5. Jakarta/Bangkok/Perth?
6. Auckland mainly for its TV tower.


----------



## Erran

bodegavendetta said:


> I think Sao Paulo has merit and is better than Jakarta or Bangkok, actually. It's so big and dense that it has a sense of infinity.


By pics, yes. 
But in reality, buildings in both Bangkok and Jakarta have more WOW looks since they are taller and bigger than average buildings in Sao Paolo. If you take one tall tower of Jakarta, let's say BNI 46, and put it on Sao Paolo, it will definitely dominate the skyline.


----------



## Avatar

Sorry Jakarta, computer says no...
While Sydney might not yet have the height ... it is coming. Still, Sydney Tower is currently taller than anything in Jakarta anyways.










Premium Seats - Sydney by Ludovic ETES


----------



## Avatar

bodegavendetta said:


> I think Sao Paulo has merit and is better than Jakarta or Bangkok, actually. It's so big and dense that it has a sense of infinity. And some of the older skyscrapers and those big communication tower give it some flair. It's sort of ugly but in an appealing, gritty way.
> 
> Overall, I'd say:
> 
> 1. Melbourne
> 2. Sao Paulo
> 3. Sydney
> 4. Brisbane
> 5. Jakarta/Bangkok/Perth?
> 6. Auckland mainly for its TV tower.


Bangkok is in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## renshapratama

Avatar said:


> Still, Sydney Tower is currently taller than anything in Jakarta anyways.


so are you proud of it? Sydney tower for what :nuts: by the way Jakarta skyline :



by Dazon:


----------



## WingWing

Sydney tower is ugly but it still has iconic look. 


By the way current tallest in southern hemisphere in goldcoast righty?


----------



## WingWing

Jakarta

Jakarta skylines at night by Mar Win, on Flickr

Jakarta Cityscape in BW by Abdul Azis, on Flickr

Jakarta Interchange by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

renshapratama said:


> so are you proud of it? Sydney tower for what :nuts: by the way Jakarta skyline :


Every single building clearly visible in that shot is puke-worthy uke:

Is that the "modern architecture" people are referring to?


----------



## JuanPaulo

PaPa Riddlz said:


> Every single building clearly visible in that shot is puke-worthy uke:
> 
> Is that the "modern architecture" people are referring to?


You are a troll. Please disappear.


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

JuanPaulo said:


> You are a troll. Please disappear.


Do you even know what trolling is?


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

Melbourne


----------



## Erran

PaPa Riddlz said:


> Every single building clearly visible in that shot is puke-worthy uke:
> 
> Is that the "modern architecture" people are referring to?


What a behavior, I thought you and your people were well educated. :lol:


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta by charl1e:









Sudirman - kuningan









Thamrin - Kuningan


----------



## Dito Roso

I really realized that people who claimed to be from the world that have developed, civilized.. proved to be only short-sighted people. 
They stunned .. those who had thought they had become so great .. it turns out, Oh ! out there, there is another world that is more powerful and more advanced .. and it has made them embarrassed to admit .. so blindly .. then they issued various opinions with sentences that do not make sense at all, very childish ... hmmm ..


----------



## Dito Roso

PaPa Riddlz said:


> Do you even know what trolling is?


You are ..


----------



## Dito Roso

PaPa Riddlz said:


> Melbourne


^^
Reminds me of cities in Vietnam. 
Hopefully in the next few years could pursue or equal to Jakarta ..
(but only if Jakarta stopped building new skyscrapers)


----------



## Dito Roso

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Gold Coast, Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold_coast_drone_pano by eamonn_richardt on _flickr_


^^
what exactly you want to display on this photo? Pattaya (Thailand) in my opinion much better. Fortunately Pattaya is located in the northern hemisphere.. Peace..


----------



## Dito Roso

Avatar said:


> Sorry Jakarta, computer says no...
> While Sydney might not yet have the height ... it is coming. Still, Sydney Tower is currently *taller than anything in Jakarta* anyways.


*INDOSIAR TV Tower (395 m)*



















SYDNEY Tower .. 








http://www.aviewoncities.com/buildings/sydney/sydneytower.htm

Total height : *305 m (incl. antena)*
Roof height : *275 m*

^^
*CEMINDO TOWER*, Jakarta
Total roof height : *289 m*












I suggest to you ... you should much reading or watching tv .. so you will not be embarrassed because of your own words, which makes no sense at all .. as your other utterances in this strange thread, which precisely describe clearly of your shallowness.


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

Dito Roso said:


> You are ..





Dito Roso said:


> I really realized that people who claimed to be from the world that have developed, civilized.. proved to be only short-sighted people.
> They stunned .. those who had thought they had become so great .. it turns out, Oh ! out there, there is another world that is more powerful and more advanced .. and it has made them embarrassed to admit .. so blindly .. then they issued various opinions with sentences that do not make sense at all, very childish ... hmmm ..



Labeling someone a troll is often the defense of people who have no counter argument. I give you my word, my opinions are genuine.

What part of my post makes no sense and is childish? The buildings I pointed out lacked architectural merit, either with dull grey or concrete facades or glass with moldy faded green cladding. I'd be ashamed to have some of these buildings in my city, luckily in a clusterf*ck skyline individual towers don't stand out that much, so I guess Jakarta gets a free pass there. My point is that from every photo I've seen of your beloved city, the predominant architectural quality is poor, if not worse than poor. The smog that I see everywhere certainly doesn't help either. You seem to have this delusion that I'm jealous of Jakarta, newsflash buddy, I call a spade a spade and outside your local bubble not everyone thinks your city is so stunningly awesome. 

As for calling me short-sighted, the real short shortsightedness here can be found in Indonesia urban planning and sustainability. How are them slums, and traffic jams and smog and dismal infrastructure and deforestation and unchecked population growth working out for you?



Erran said:


> What a behavior, I thought you and your people were well educated. :lol:


Indeed, we know how to make use of a good hyperbole, I guess having a grasp of the rhetorical devices of the English language makes us un-educated.


----------

